# Fender Sq**re



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought this was pretty funny : fender-square/1557771469?undefined


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

In all seriousness, that is a Vintage Modified Squier. They are excellent, if you can get it cheap.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a "thing" for that colour. Did not know Squares came in that colour.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Wrong section @davetcan ??


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't help @jayoldschool


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I doubt anyone really cares if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> In all seriousness, that is a Vintage Modified Squier. They are excellent, if you can get it cheap.


But how cheap?? This ad doesn't show a price I can see. 

Cool colour combo though.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> But how cheap?? This ad doesn't show a price I can see.
> 
> Cool colour combo though.


No price listed = Free


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> No price listed = Free



It says to contact. He wants $400


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> But how cheap?? This ad doesn't show a price I can see.
> 
> Cool colour combo though.


I paid 200 for mine, which was a great deal. They were orignally priced about 100-150 below the Classic Vibe


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally!!!! Someone picked up (no pun intended) on it!
It's A SQUARE. Dats' de joke...


----------

